
A VC: Some Thoughts On Geography - rguzman
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/10/some-thoughts-on-geography.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AVc+%28A+VC%29
======
jdp23
This really highlights the value of local networks: over 60% of their
investments are in New York, and in the comments he mentions that one of their
portfolio companies is moving there. "NYC is our home and where we do the
majority of our investments. That is how it should be because we are primarily
early stage investors and it is best to be close to our companies."

------
rguzman
It'd be a bit more meaningful to discuss the fraction of startups they've
invested in in each town. Of course, that is difficult to count, but an
estimate can be made.

I suspect that doing that would make them seem like an NY-centric investor.

